# Al Milan oramai è rimasto solo il nome......



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Il titolo parla chiaro. Non c'è molto da aggiungere. Negli ultimi 5-6 anni le date che hanno fatto provare una profonda amarezza ad ogni singolo tifoso sono innumerevoli. E non è finita qui. C'è tanta rassegnazione in me (come in molti altri) e sto seguendo con distacco tutto quel che accade. Realmente non abbiamo futuro e speranze, penso che nei prossimi 10, forse 20 anni, non vedemo l'ombra di un titolo manco col cannocchiale. Siamo un grande decaduto del calcio e ahinoi non c'è rimedio alla situazione attuale e quindi o terzo posto o quinto o decimo non fa differenza. Ho realmente il timore, questo si, di fare la fine di società come il Forest o la Pro Vercelli. Basta poco......


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Il Milan è morto da tempo. Non certo da oggi. Forse però oggi abbiamo beccato un colpo mortale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Luglio 2013)

Il grande Milan è finito nel 2007.
Ma come ho già detto varie volte, il Milan non morirà mai, seguire e tifare fino alla fine, poco importa se non si vincerà nulla, si tifa la maglia non la bacheca.


----------



## admin (19 Luglio 2013)

E' un pò come se il Real Madrid, da un giorno all'altro, decidesse di trasformarsi da una società di calcio in una di recupero crediti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il grande Milan è finito nel 2007.
> Ma come ho già detto varie volte, il Milan non morirà mai, seguire e tifare fino alla fine, poco importa se non si vincerà nulla, si tifa la maglia non la bacheca.


Si ovvio quello è sottinteso, tiferò Milan anche se andasse in Serie C. Il termine "morto" è riferito alla fine di ogni ambizione sportiva legata ai risultati.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Luglio 2013)

Io parlai di decesso Milan dopo la cessione di Thiago Silva. Adesso siamo zombie.


----------



## Frikez (19 Luglio 2013)

Prima o poi torneremo in alto, magari tra 5 o forse tra 30 anni..capisco lo sconforto ma se uno è un vero tifoso continuerà comunque a seguire la squadra.

Il Milan c'era prima di Berlusconi e ci sarà anche dopo, tranquilli anche se ci farà fallire riportandoci in tribunale un giorno saremo di nuovo a lottare dove ci compete.

Guardate il Napoli, non possiamo paragonare la loro storia alla nostra ma 7 anni fa erano in C e ora lottano per lo scudetto, la Juve è finita in B pochi anni fa e nonostante questo è tornata a vincere in poco tempo, abbiate fiducia


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Prima o poi torneremo in alto, magari tra 5 o forse tra 30 anni..capisco lo sconforto ma se uno è un vero tifoso continuerà comunque a seguire la squadra.
> 
> Il Milan c'era prima di Berlusconi e ci sarà anche dopo, tranquilli anche se ci farà fallire riportandoci in tribunale un giorno saremo di nuovo a lottare dove ci compete.
> 
> Guardate il Napoli, non possiamo paragonare la loro storia alla nostra ma 7 anni fa erano in C e ora lottano per lo scudetto, la Juve è finita in B pochi anni fa e nonostante questo è tornata a vincere in poco tempo, abbiate fiducia



.


----------



## MisterBet (19 Luglio 2013)

Pessimismo eccessivo...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Luglio 2013)

Può essere, ma non morirà mai l'amore che provo per questa squadra e questi colori, a prescindere da chi li indossi o chi li amministri


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Raga però capite cosa voglio dire. La maglia si tifa a prescindere, io sono nato rossonero, la mia famiglia lo è da più di 50 anni. Sto solo dicendo che le prospettive sono una melma. Tutto qui.


----------



## sheva90 (19 Luglio 2013)

Il calcio come la vita è fatto di cicli, ora è un periodo di magra ma torneremo, è inevitabile.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Il calcio come la vita è fatto di cicli, ora è un periodo di magra ma torneremo, è inevitabile.



Beh anch'io lo credevo......


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh anch'io lo credevo......


Cmq Andreas forse mi confondo con un altro ma tu eri uno dei più ottimisti e che incoraggiava i pessimisti come me, e adesso mi apri un thread così? Scherzo eh XD


----------



## -Lionard- (19 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io parlai di decesso Milan dopo la cessione di Thiago Silva. Adesso siamo zombie.


"Non risorge nessuno se prima non se ne va qualcuno." Però almeno gli zombie hanno fame, noi manco quello...


----------



## tequilad (19 Luglio 2013)

C'è un'ottica diversa rispetto a prima. Ovviamente i budget per il mercato della prima squadra sono ridotti. In compenso sono stati aumentati gli investimenti nel settore giovanile. Magari è un arrivederci per quanto riguarda i successi, ma sta di fatto che attualmente in Italia l'andamento è questo, investimenti più sugli asset che sul mercato...e non è una cosa stupida...in Spagna e Francia è permesso fare debiti astronomici, in Germania e Inghilterra sono invece avanti anni luce con marketing e cultura dello spettacolo...quindi noi dobbiamo puntare a quel modello....però ci vuole tempo, tanto tempo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Luglio 2013)

Tread delirante
anchìio sono inca..ato nero con la dirigenza
ma certe cose non si possono sentire
tifate Inter e godete per i suoi trionfi che è meglio


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Cmq Andreas forse mi confondo con un altro ma tu eri uno dei più ottimisti e che incoraggiava i pessimisti come me, e adesso mi apri un thread così? Scherzo eh XD



In realtà ho sostenuto entrambe le tesi, cioè per l'anno prossimo sono convinto che il Milan possa lottare quantomeno per il 3° posto, visto che le altre fanno ottimi acquisti ma cedono anche i pezzi migliori (Napoli, Roma, Viola). Invece le premesse per un futuro più lontano sono nere e l'esempio del Forest o della Pro l'ho fatto più di una volta, vero [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] ???


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Tread delirante
> anchìio sono inca..ato nero con la dirigenza
> ma certe cose non si possono sentire
> tifate Inter e godete per i suoi trionfi che è meglio


E' solo uno stado d'animo, forse sarà eccessivo, ma altri hanno paura che il Milan possa finire in tribunale, dato che viviamo questa situazione d'empasse da anni, quindi il pessimismo esagerato non riguarda solo me . Comunque posso capire che non sei d'accordo sulle argomentazioni, ci mancherebbe, ma l'ultima pirlata che hai scritto, tienitela per te, ok?? E non incominciamo nuovamente con la solita questione di tifosi di serie A e serie B, perchè non è aria, aldilà che in qualche intervento dopo ho chiaramento scritto che nonostante tutto la maglia si tifa a prescindere, nonostante sia una situazione di melma profonda.


----------



## Ale (19 Luglio 2013)

fra poco venderanno pure quello..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Luglio 2013)

Non voglio offendere nessuno 
ma un conto è ********** per l'attuale comportamento della dirigenza un conto è bestemmiare sul futuro del Milan
Noi anche se andiamo in serie B per i prossimi 10 anni saremo sempre il Milan
i trofei vinti, i campioni passati e la leggenda del calcio che alcune nostre formazioni hanno creato non ce le toglierà mai nessuno a prescindere!

e poi guardiamo con distacco la realtà:

L'Inter a parte l'anno del triplete negli ultimi 30 anni è quasi sempre stata ridicola 

il Napoli e la fiore hanno ceduto i loro fuoriclasse e li stanno scambiando con giocatori inferiori, insomma non stanno smantellando come noi l'anno scorso ma è come se noi cedessimo Balo e prendessimo Matri e Quagliarella facendoli passare come un rafforzamento

La Juve è appena uscita da una retrocessione in B per illecito, checche se ne dica rimarrà una macchia indelebile,
ha preso Tevez soltanto prechè noi l'abbiamo mollato e comunque resta uno scarto delle big Europee e le nostre Champions se le scorda


----------



## Sheldon92 (19 Luglio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non voglio offendere nessuno
> ma un conto è ********** per l'attuale comportamento della dirigenza un conto è bestemmiare sul futuro del Milan
> Noi anche se andiamo in serie B per i prossimi 10 anni saremo sempre il Milan
> i trofei vinti, i campioni passati e la leggenda del calcio che alcune nostre formazioni hanno creato non ce le toglierà mai nessuno a prescindere!
> ...



Parole Sante, quoto tutto col sangue. Arrabbiarsi per la nostra situazione attuale e inveire contro il Gallo e il Nano è lecito (lo faccio anche io ovviamente), ma a volte sembra che qualcuno dimentichi troppo facilmente che cos'è il Milan.


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Luglio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non voglio offendere nessuno
> 
> 
> il Napoli e la fiore hanno ceduto i loro fuoriclasse e li stanno scambiando con giocatori inferiori, insomma non stanno smantellando come noi l'anno scorso ma è come se noi cedessimo Balo e prendessimo Matri e Quagliarella facendoli passare come un rafforzamento



Sulla Fiorentina non sono d'accordo. Gomez è più forte e più utile per loro di Jovetic. In più hanno preso anche Giuseppe Rossi. Non è paragonabile per niente allo scambio Ibrahimovic-Thiago Silva con Zapata Pazzini e Bojan.


----------



## runner (19 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi non mi trovate d' accordo su questo tema....

a mio avviso è dal 2007 che il Milan non riesce a ricreare forse le aspettative per vincere tutto sempre, ma di sicuro quest' anno ci ritroviamo una squadra con dei giovani interessanti e dall' idea di andare in B dell' anno scorso ritrovarsi terzi a mio avviso non è per niente male....

io seguo il Milan ormai da innumerevoli anni e ho sempre vissuto la squadra in questo modo, ovvero andare allo stadio una decina di volte all' anno e seguire per il resto le partite in TV senza seguire nè il calciomercato nè le vicende extra sportive, insomma mi attivavo a inizio campionato e staccavo tutta l' estate.
L' unica cosa che mi interessava era che la squadra ce la mettesse tutta sia con l' ultima in classifica e sia con la prima cercando di onorare la Maglia sempre....

da quando segue sempre le vicende e le trattative di mercato spesso mi viene da ridere perchè poi al primo gol e alla prima vittoria c' è chi diventa da depresso a euforico perchè questo è il calcio e la palla ragazzi è rotonda e va di qua e di là....


----------



## Albijol (19 Luglio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> L'Inter a parte l'anno del triplete negli ultimi 30 anni è quasi sempre stata ridicola



ROTFL, dall'anno del ritorno in Serie A della Juve ecco i trofei dell'Inter:

3 scudetti
1 una Champions
1 Coppa del Mondo
2 Coppe Italia

I trofei del Milan:
1 scudetto...

chi è che ha fatto ridere ultimamente?


----------



## Jino (19 Luglio 2013)

Post come sempre negativissimo, ma d'altronde qui dentro gira un pessimismo ed una negatività esagerata. Ma non importa, la cosa è soggettiva. 

Che il Milan sia cambiato è chiaro e palese, ma che la nuova politica societaria sarà per forza un totale fallimento ce ne passa. Abbiate pazienza, non si può pretendere nel giro di qualche anno di fare grandi cose, io rimango fiducioso per la prossima stagione e per il futuro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ROTFL, dall'anno del ritorno in Serie A della Juve ecco i trofei dell'Inter:
> 
> 3 scudetti
> 1 una Champions
> ...



Io ho detto a parte l'anno del triplette
gli altri scudetti sono diretta conseguenza di Moggiopoli
appena Milan e Juve sono tornati alla normalità
1 scudetto Milan e 2 Juve
e cugini naturalmente ridicoli


----------



## Albijol (19 Luglio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io ho detto a parte l'anno del triplette
> gli altri scudetti sono diretta conseguenza di Moggiopoli



E in quegli scudetti conseguenza di Moggiopoli noi dove siamo arrivati? QUINTI (2008) E TERZI (2009), quindi involontariamente non hai fatto altro che sposare la mia causa .

Poi anche togliendo l'anno del Triplete rimangono appunto i due scudetti di cui sopra, una coppa Italia e una Coppa del Mondo. Poca roba eh come no


----------



## Jino (19 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E in quegli scudetti conseguenza di Moggiopoli noi dove siamo arrivati? QUINTI (2008) E TERZI (2009), quindi involontariamente non hai fatto altro che sposare la mia causa .
> 
> Poi anche togliendo l'anno del Triplete rimangono appunto i due scudetti di cui sopra, una coppa Italia e una Coppa del Mondo. Poca roba eh come no



Ciò non toglie che io non scambierei MAI l'ultimo decennio del Milan per l'ultimo decennio dell'Inter. MAI!!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E in quegli scudetti conseguenza di Moggiopoli noi dove siamo arrivati? QUINTI (2008) E TERZI (2009), quindi involontariamente non hai fatto altro che sposare la mia causa .
> 
> Poi anche togliendo l'anno del Triplete rimangono appunto i due scudetti di cui sopra, una coppa Italia e una Coppa del Mondo. Poca roba eh come no



Mi hai convinto, ho già bruciato la bandiera del milan
qualcuno sa indicarmi una bancarella a Milano per comprare i gadget dell'Inter? non riesco ad aspettare fino a inizio campionato


----------



## Albijol (19 Luglio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi hai convinto, ho già bruciato la bandiera del milan
> qualcuno sa indicarmi una bancarella a Milano per comprare i gadget dell'Inter? non riesco ad aspettare fino a inizio campionato



Vabbé se la gente insinua pure che tifo altre squadre io mi fermo qua


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non voglio offendere nessuno
> ma un conto è arrabbiarsi per l'attuale comportamento della dirigenza un conto è bestemmiare sul futuro del Milan
> Noi anche se andiamo in serie B per i prossimi 10 anni saremo sempre il Milan
> i trofei vinti, i campioni passati e la leggenda del calcio che alcune nostre formazioni hanno creato non ce le toglierà mai nessuno a prescindere!
> ...



Questo lo pensi tu. Andare in B per la terza volta sarebbe una macchia indelebile, una vergogna senza fine. Poi puoi dire che hai 7 coppe, 5000 trofei, resta il fatto i neroblu ti potrebbero dire: "Tutto quel che vuoi, ma io in B non sono mai stato". Come puoi vedere sono opinioni....


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Post come sempre negativissimo, ma d'altronde qui dentro gira un pessimismo ed una negatività esagerata. Ma non importa, la cosa è soggettiva.
> 
> Che il Milan sia cambiato è chiaro e palese, ma che la nuova politica societaria sarà per forza un totale fallimento ce ne passa. Abbiate pazienza, non si può pretendere nel giro di qualche anno di fare grandi cose, io rimango fiducioso per la prossima stagione e per il futuro.


Jino ma dai, oramai sono anni e anni che si naviga a vista, non si sa cosa fare. Cioè dimmi che fermezza, chiarezza sui piani da attuare ha una società che, per citare l'esempio più recente, per far cash, prima cerca di sbolognare un calciatore a tutti e poi gli fa un rinnovo contrattuale triennale, triennale....
Che prospettive può avere??? Non è pessimismo, è realismo. Sono 10 anni e olte che oramai la dirigenza non segue più dettami e necessità tecniche, ma opera solo per finalità extra-calcistiche. Se tanto teniamo a mantenere altro il nome del Milan, allora comportiamoci da Milan, non da squadretta qualunque.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Questo lo pensi tu. Andare in B per la terza volta sarebbe una macchia indelebile, una vergogna senza fine. Poi puoi dire che hai 7 coppe, 5000 trofei, resta il fatto i neroblu ti potrebbero dire: "Tutto quel che vuoi, ma io in B non sono mai stato". Come puoi vedere sono opinioni....



E chiaro che è un pinione personale
ma io ho il mio modo di vivere il calcio
sono un 63
Ricordo ancora il pomeriggio in cui il milan retrocesse per la 2 volta in B, così come la 1 per illecito
e ricordo le feste dopo le 5 champions del Berlusca e le notti passate in piedi a vedere le finali Intercontinentali


se cìè da firmare per rivivere le 2 retrocessioni e tutti i trofei vinti, firmo subito .)
e se cìè qualcuno che non lo farebbe credo che il suo problema supero il calcio, non ha capito come si apprezza la vita
insomma diciamocelo meglio essere fatti cornuti da 10 modelle che essere vergini, o sbaglio?


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Luglio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non voglio offendere nessuno
> ma un conto è arrabbiarsi per l'attuale comportamento della dirigenza un conto è bestemmiare sul futuro del Milan
> Noi anche se andiamo in serie B per i prossimi 10 anni saremo sempre il Milan
> i trofei vinti, i campioni passati e la leggenda del calcio che alcune nostre formazioni hanno creato non ce le toglierà mai nessuno a prescindere!


Il grande Celtic degli anni 60 in pochi se lo ricordano.Il Grande Torino, oppure il Genoa degli inizi, tutto passato.
Se la strada intrapresa non dovesse cambiare faremo una fine simile: attori protagonisti nei libri di storia.
Anche sul resto non sono molto d'accordo...
Napoli e Fiorentina cedono i gioielli, ma almeno si rinforzano in tutti i settori.Noi li cediamo per tirare a campare 
Parli tanto del passato glorioso del Milan, ma tiri in ballo la retrocessione dei gobbi come macchia indelebile, come se noi non ci fossimo passati.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Luglio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non voglio offendere nessuno
> ma un conto è arrabbiarsi per l'attuale comportamento della dirigenza un conto è bestemmiare sul futuro del Milan
> Noi anche se andiamo in serie B per i prossimi 10 anni saremo sempre il Milan
> i trofei vinti, i campioni passati e la leggenda del calcio che alcune nostre formazioni hanno creato non ce le toglierà mai nessuno a prescindere!
> ...



Senti, io sono stanco di vedere almeno una parola censurata in ogni tuo post. Per favore, lo abbiamo detto sino alla nausea, basta parole con asterischi.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vabbé se la gente insinua pure che tifo altre squadre io mi fermo qua



citare la coppa del mondo vinta dall'inde, unico caso della storia in cui non si sono affrontate vincitrici di champions e libertadores non ti fa certo onore... sono d'accordo con gli altri...


----------



## Albijol (19 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> citare la coppa del mondo vinta dall'inde, unico caso della storia in cui non si sono affrontate vincitrici di champions e libertadores non ti fa certo onore... sono d'accordo con gli altri...



MA è o non è un trofeo?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Luglio 2013)

sono periodi ragazzi...per adesso dobbiamo soltanto stringere i denti e cercare di fare bene...per me tra 4-5 anni torneremo al Top


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> MA è o non è un trofeo?



per gli interisti lo è, per il resto dei tifosi no, fai tu...


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Luglio 2013)

per il resto penso sia giusto fare un po' di ironia sulla società per tutte le boiate che fanno, ma non c'è da arrabbiarsi invece se non vinceremo nulla. Ci si lamentava che non c'era un progetto giovani e soprattutto che non ci fosse chiarezza... Galliani durante la prima conferenza si è lasciato scappare un: "Cercheremo di vincere la Coppa Italia, che non vinciamo da 10 anni..."

più chiaro di così... non possiamo vincere niente, se non la Coppa Italia... questo è il nuovo Milan, prendere o lasciare...


----------



## rossovero (19 Luglio 2013)

Io continueró a tifare Milan anche se scendesse in terza categoria, sia chiaro. Nella storia di una societá indebolirsi ci puó stare: il Milan é stato in B, é stato 44 anni senza vincere nulla prima degli anni Cinquanta, prima o poi si torna grandi. L´unica cosa che mi dá fastidio sono i proclami societari: "siamo il club piú titolato al mondo" "negli ultimi 5 anni abbiamo fatto piú punti" e tutte queste boiate: sono offese all´intelligenza e all´amore per il club dei tifosi, e questo non lo posso sopportare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In realtà ho sostenuto entrambe le tesi, cioè per l'anno prossimo sono convinto che il Milan possa lottare quantomeno per il 3° posto, visto che le altre fanno ottimi acquisti ma cedono anche i pezzi migliori (Napoli, Roma, Viola). Invece le premesse per un futuro più lontano sono nere e l'esempio del Forest o della Pro l'ho fatto più di una volta, vero [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] ???


Oltre a non avere un euro, abbiamo il Masterchef del calciomercato che sta facendo di tutto per affossarci definitivamente.


----------



## Mithos (19 Luglio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> C'è un'ottica diversa rispetto a prima. Ovviamente i budget per il mercato della prima squadra sono ridotti. In compenso sono stati aumentati gli investimenti nel settore giovanile. Magari è un arrivederci per quanto riguarda i successi, ma sta di fatto che attualmente in Italia l'andamento è questo, investimenti più sugli asset che sul mercato...e non è una cosa stupida...in Spagna e Francia è permesso fare debiti astronomici, in Germania e Inghilterra sono invece avanti anni luce con marketing e cultura dello spettacolo...quindi noi dobbiamo puntare a quel modello....però ci vuole tempo, tanto tempo.



Scusa ma di quali assett parliamo?Delle giovanili? Io per assett intendo uno stadio di proprietà. Se l'andazzo è questo ogni qualvolta dalle nostre giovanili dovesse uscire un campione lo tratteniamo per uno o due anni. Siamo diventati un Ayax in salsa italiana, ma almeno loro nel campionato olandese vincono ogni anno.


----------



## tequilad (19 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Scusa ma di quali assett parliamo?Delle giovanili? Io per assett intendo uno stadio di proprietà. Se l'andazzo è questo ogni qualvolta dalle nostre giovanili dovesse uscire un campione lo tratteniamo per uno o due anni. Siamo diventati un Ayax in salsa italiana, ma almeno loro nel campionato olandese vincono ogni anno.



Strutture...centro sportivo Vismara preso in gestione con tanto di investimenti importanti in opere di ammodernamento. Miglioramenti nelle strutture mediche e tecniche ecc. Per lo stadio il problema è il solito ed è difficile da superare...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Senti, io sono stanco di vedere almeno una parola censurata in ogni tuo post. Per favore, lo abbiamo detto sino alla nausea, basta parole con asterischi.



A parte che nel post che hai quotato non vedo asterischi
i miei asterischi sono per parole banalissime come incazzato
utilizzate solo per colorire i miei discorsi e mai per inveire contro altri utenti o personaggi

io sono allentore CSI pertanto freguento regolarmente oratori, sacerdoti, minorenni e mamme e non ho mai avuto problemi di linguaggio

sono d'accordo al 100% sul tenere nel forum una politica di censura
ma dovete farla con professionalità, se no diventa offensiva per noi stessi utilizzatori del forum, chiaro?


----------



## Mithos (19 Luglio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Strutture...centro sportivo Vismara preso in gestione con tanto di investimenti importanti in opere di ammodernamento. Miglioramenti nelle strutture mediche e tecniche ecc. Per lo stadio il problema è il solito ed è difficile da superare...



Tequilad, posto che gli investimenti nelle strutture sono basilari per una società di calcio, se non aumentiamo i nostri introiti come facciamo a competere non dico a livello europeo ma almeno a livello italiano? Ma si può sapere se c'è una fine a questa peregrinazione continua che ormai dura da 5 anni? A questo navigare a vista senza obiettivi se non quelli di arrivare sul podio e amenità di questo genere? Questo non è il Milan. Noi siamo una squadra nata per primeggiare, mi rifiuto di pensare che saremo in pianta stabile un trampolino di lancio per giocatori promettenti che vogliono finire nelle big.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Luglio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A parte che nel post che hai quotato non vedo asterischi
> i miei asterischi sono per parole banalissime come incazzato.
> utilizzate solo per colorire i miei discorsi e mai per inveire contro altri utenti o personaggi
> 
> ...


Non c'è perchè ho modificato. Io non vado contro nessuno, non sono prevenuto verso nessuno. Ho richiamato te perchè ho visto la parola censurata, cosi ho fatto con 3483984938 diversi utenti. Non posso controllare tutti i post e topic, chi vedo modifico il messaggio e lo avverto. Tutto qui. Non importa di quale parola si tratti, se è censurata è censurata punto. Le censure non le faccio io.

Spero di essere stato chiaro , se hai altri chiaramenti puoi conttatare mod o admin tramite pm.

Ora torniamo in topic.
Grazie


----------



## Mithos (19 Luglio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Strutture...centro sportivo Vismara preso in gestione con tanto di investimenti importanti in opere di ammodernamento. Miglioramenti nelle strutture mediche e tecniche ecc. Per lo stadio il problema è il solito ed è difficile da superare...



Ma la Juve lo stadio l'ha fatto, il Napoli lo vuole fare, l'inter idem e così via. A me pare eh, ma è solo un opinione, che il problema non si voglia affrontare, tutto qui.


----------



## Albijol (19 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per gli interisti lo è, per il resto dei tifosi no, fai tu...



Quello che conta è il prestigio del trofeo, mica l'avversario in finale. Ma vabbé io mi fermo qua, che vi devo dire, teniamoci Berlusconi e Galliani, che la metà dei trofei vinti da costoro risale a 20 anni fa...teniamoceli che con loro sì che andremo lontano come no


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Oltre a non avere un euro, abbiamo il Masterchef del calciomercato che sta facendo di tutto per affossarci definitivamente.



Simply the best in the world . Comunque chiedo venia a Jaws, semmai mi leggesse. Mi aveva raccomandato di portare l'ottimismo invece lo sto deludendo....


----------



## Hammer (19 Luglio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> C'è un'ottica diversa rispetto a prima. Ovviamente i budget per il mercato della prima squadra sono ridotti. In compenso sono stati aumentati gli investimenti nel settore giovanile. Magari è un arrivederci per quanto riguarda i successi, ma sta di fatto che attualmente in Italia l'andamento è questo, investimenti più sugli asset che sul mercato...e non è una cosa stupida...in Spagna e Francia è permesso fare debiti astronomici, in Germania e Inghilterra sono invece avanti anni luce con marketing e cultura dello spettacolo...quindi noi dobbiamo puntare a quel modello....però ci vuole tempo, tanto tempo.



Secondo te stiamo davvero puntando sul settore giovanile come dovremmo fare? Non so, non ne sono molto convinto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Simply the best in the world . Comunque chiedo venia a Jaws, semmai mi leggesse. Mi aveva raccomandato di portare l'ottimismo invece lo sto deludendo....



_Quando il gatto non c'è,i topi ballano_


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> _Quando il gatto non c'è,i topi ballano_


----------



## Doctore (19 Luglio 2013)

dal 2007 che al milan è rimasto solo il nome.


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Luglio 2013)

in sto topic ho letto cose da mettersi le mani nei capelli


----------



## vota DC (19 Luglio 2013)

Gente come Traore è in mezzo a grandi talenti INVIDIA
Il Milan non ha soldi SFORTUNA (Fortuna si usa per descrivere accumuli finanziari)
Robinho prende e prenderà più del Faraone INGIUSTIZIA

Galliani ha ricreato le condizioni perché i milanisti sappiano cosa deve combattere e sconfiggere il Milan se vuole vincere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Luglio 2013)

dal 2007 il milan è da mani nei capelli, a parte l'anno dello scudetto, tutte le altre stagioni sono state a dir poco scandalose, se in campionato proviamo a combinare qualcosa di buono (non riuscendoci) nelle coppe siamo veramente una comparsa...

ma il calcio va a momenti... aspettiamo


----------



## Jino (20 Luglio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Secondo te stiamo davvero puntando sul settore giovanile come dovremmo fare? Non so, non ne sono molto convinto.



Per vedere risultati delle giovanili servono anni ed anni, decine d'anni!


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Luglio 2013)

Siamo dei poveracci, c'è solo da sperare che tutto finisca presto. E poi ti vengono a dire di essere ottimista per il futuro. Ma per cortesia.....


----------



## Tobi (20 Luglio 2013)

Non si muore per una squadra di calcio che va male. Le cose della vita piu importanti sono altre


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Luglio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non si muore per una squadra di calcio che va male. Le cose della vita piu importanti sono altre



In che senso??


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Luglio 2013)

mi consolo perchè l'anno scorso ricordo che scrivevate molto di peggio dopo la cessione di ibra e thiago..


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Luglio 2013)

Io sono molto pratico, il Milan va male perché il Cavaliere non sgancia più. Penso che a sto punto sarebbe meglio che cedesse la società a qualcuno che avesse voglia di rilanciarla. Perfino Moratti lo ha fatto.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> mi consolo perchè l'anno scorso ricordo che scrivevate molto di peggio dopo la cessione di ibra e thiago..



Allora quest'anno è scudetto??? Dai, non diciamo belinate....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Io sono molto pratico, il Milan va male perché il Cavaliere non sgancia più. Penso che a sto punto sarebbe meglio che cedesse la società a qualcuno che avesse voglia di rilanciarla. Perfino Moratti lo ha fatto.



La scoperta dell'acqua calda......


----------



## Elshafenomeno (21 Luglio 2013)

sì ma a sto punto la domanda sorge spontanea: se non gliene frega più nulla che cavolo se la tiene fare sta società???


----------



## Elshafenomeno (21 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il titolo parla chiaro. Non c'è molto da aggiungere. Negli ultimi 5-6 anni le date che hanno fatto provare una profonda amarezza ad ogni singolo tifoso sono innumerevoli. E non è finita qui. C'è tanta rassegnazione in me (come in molti altri) e sto seguendo con distacco tutto quel che accade. Realmente non abbiamo futuro e speranze, penso che nei prossimi 10, forse 20 anni, non vedemo l'ombra di un titolo manco col cannocchiale. Siamo un grande decaduto del calcio e ahinoi non c'è rimedio alla situazione attuale e quindi o terzo posto o quinto o decimo non fa differenza. Ho realmente il timore, questo si, di fare la fine di società come il Forest o la Pro Vercelli. Basta poco......



La Pro Vercelli almeno ogni tanto in serie B ci arriva, noi con la premiata ditta Berlusca-Galliani siamo destinati a scomparire dal calcio professionistico proprio....la gente nel 3013 sfoglierà gli almanacchi galattici ricordando le imprese del Milan come quelle del Casale o della Novese.


Pessimismo, rassegnazione, apatia, tristezza, gelo, desolazione, angoscia, morte.


----------



## Doctore (21 Luglio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> La Pro Vercelli almeno ogni tanto in serie B ci arriva, noi con la premiata ditta Berlusca-Galliani siamo destinati a scomparire dal calcio professionistico proprio....la gente nel 3013 sfoglierà gli almanacchi galattici ricordando le imprese del Milan come quelle del Casale o della Novese.
> 
> 
> Pessimismo, rassegnazione, apatia, tristezza, gelo, desolazione, angoscia, morte.


prevedibile che il milan in un futuro lontano non avrà piu risonanza...credo sia normale


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Luglio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> La Pro Vercelli almeno ogni tanto in serie B ci arriva, noi con la premiata ditta Berlusca-Galliani siamo destinati a scomparire dal calcio professionistico proprio....la gente nel 3013 sfoglierà gli almanacchi galattici ricordando le imprese del Milan come quelle del Casale o della Novese.
> 
> 
> Pessimismo, rassegnazione, apatia, tristezza, gelo, desolazione, angoscia, morte.



te stai fuori de capa...mi chiedo se facciate apposta o no!!ma lo volete capire o no che il calcio è fatto di cicli???magari l'anno prossimo arriva un arabo o un cinese e si rincomincia a spendere..ma sentire ste boiate non se ne può piu


----------



## Devil May Cry (21 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me quest'anno siamo molto più forti rispetto all'anno scorso...Io sono molto ottimista per quest'anno.
L'unica cosa che mi da fastidio è partire ancora con l'handicap Allegri...La gente non ne parla più,ma la vera sciagura è questa.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Luglio 2013)

no ma è una sciagura che ci sia chi paragona il milan alla pro vercelli,squadra che ha vinto 2 campionati in tutta la sua storia...aò,siamo la squadra più titolata al mondo!!!!anche se dovremo passare anni difficili,sicuramente torneremo a vincere come abbiamo sempre fatto!!squadre come fiorentina e napoli fallite e finite in serie c solo qualche anno fa,guardate dove sono ora!!e stiamo parlando di squadre con una storia che non può minimamente essere paragonata alla nostra.noi per un rinnovo a cifre inferiori ad un giocatore che non siamo riusciti a vendere e con un terzo posto siamo qua a parlare di serie b...ma per favore

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora quest'anno è scudetto??? Dai, non diciamo belinate....
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



no mi riferivo al fatto che per il momento quest'anno non avevo ancora sentito parlare di serie b,discorso che dopo le cessioni dell'anno scorso era stato fatto!!ma sono stato prontamente smentito ...non solo finiremo in serie b,ma addirittura spariremo dalla scena calcistica...


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> no ma è una sciagura che ci sia chi paragona il milan alla pro vercelli,squadra che ha vinto 2 campionati in tutta la sua storia...aò,siamo la squadra più titolata al mondo!!!!anche se dovremo passare anni difficili,sicuramente torneremo a vincere come abbiamo sempre fatto!!squadre come fiorentina e napoli fallite e finite in serie c solo qualche anno fa,guardate dove sono ora!!e stiamo parlando di squadre con una storia che non può minimamente essere paragonata alla nostra.noi per un rinnovo a cifre inferiori ad un giocatore che non siamo riusciti a vendere e con un terzo posto siamo qua a parlare di serie b...ma per favore
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Beh la serie B è un discorso trito e ritrito, ci voleva qualcosa di nuovo.


----------



## tequilad (22 Luglio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Secondo te stiamo davvero puntando sul settore giovanile come dovremmo fare? Non so, non ne sono molto convinto.



Si

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Mithos ha scritto:


> Ma la Juve lo stadio l'ha fatto, il Napoli lo vuole fare, l'inter idem e così via. A me pare eh, ma è solo un opinione, che il problema non si voglia affrontare, tutto qui.



San Siro ha problemi strutturali di "vicinato"


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Si
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



In che senso? Nel senso che c'è anche l'Inter? Se l'Inter andasse via noi andremmo con decisione sull'acquisto di San Siro secondo te?


----------



## Doctore (22 Luglio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Secondo me quest'anno siamo molto più forti rispetto all'anno scorso...Io sono molto ottimista per quest'anno.
> L'unica cosa che mi da fastidio è partire ancora con l'handicap Allegri...La gente non ne parla più,ma la vera sciagura è questa.


eh si quello che vuole astori e matri,preferendo flamini a poli..
...oh wait ho postato nel forum della dimensione sbagliata


----------



## runner (22 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi ma che staio e stadio c' è già l' Expo a Milano a impegnare il piano regolatore....

forse dopo potrebbero farcelo fare


----------



## tequilad (23 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> In che senso? Nel senso che c'è anche l'Inter? Se l'Inter andasse via noi andremmo con decisione sull'acquisto di San Siro secondo te?



no l'ippodromo ne limita i lavori di ammodernamento che andrebbero fatti


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2013)

E' rimasto solo il nome. Non ci sono più neanche i soldi per prendere un giapponese da una squadra che sta in Russia. E' finita dai, non riusciremo neanche a competere, dico competere, per lo scudetto . Ormai siamo una nave fantasma che naviga in mezzo alla nebbia con un equipaggio morto.
Non so quanto durerà, forse sino alla morte di B...
Ci rimane solo il nome, solo quello.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (26 Luglio 2013)

Siamo realistI, la situation e' disastrosa. Non ci sono speranze, da mettersi le mani nei capelli!


----------

